
Mc.js: A Minecraft clone built entirely with JavaScript - feross
https://github.com/ian13456/mc.js
======
SteveSmith16384
I suppose this is good, but Javascript can pretty much do anything these days,
as I assume most people know. In fact, a guick Google reveals quite a few
Javascript' Minecrafts. Not sure why this is special.

~~~
benjaminsuch
I think projects like this show a lot of brainpower and determination the
developer has. In case someone wants to prove his knowledge and connect
different kind of technologies, a project like this is a wonderful way to do
so.

Heads up to anyone doing such projects. It's amazing.

~~~
zachruss92
I second your comment. I'm sure the developer learned so much from building
this and skills learned can definitely be applied to other aspects of their
career.

------
drhitchcock
Has anyone noticed this has been taken down due to DCMA... ️

~~~
jsonx
Sadly yes.

------
Kiro
Cool. Where is the code handling the world map/blocks? I want to see how the
data structure looks.

~~~
ilaksh
There are projects that load Minecraft data such as the one I made in 2012
under my GitHub runvnc mcchunkloader or the classic.minecraft or maybe the
other Minecraft modules out there. But this isn't one of them as far as I
know.

~~~
ian13456
Hi! just found this randomly, didn't know someone posted my repo. I did state
that the game is currently a work in progress, and the goal is to have all the
features in minecraft.

------
daveoc64
I guess it's a bit like the official browser based Minecraft

[https://classic.minecraft.net/](https://classic.minecraft.net/)

Doesn't seem massively newsworthy to me.

~~~
fenomas
Dunno, the engine in the article looks pretty impressive to me. And I say that
as the author of a fair chunk of the "official" version (I'm not affiliated
with Mojang, but they built minecraft classic on my JS voxel engine).

~~~
ian13456
I'm a big fan of yours! I love the noa engine

~~~
fenomas
Ah cool, thanks, I'll definitely watch your engine as well!

------
fsiefken
If you support stereoscopic VR view with for example A-Frame it can run in
Firefox Reality everywhere. Oh wait, someone did something like it
[https://drawvr.com/minecraft/](https://drawvr.com/minecraft/)

------
islon
> Motivation

> Having to open an additional app to play a game is sometimes too tiring

Really? This is the motivation?

I can understand just the will to reimplement minecraft for the sake of it, as
a challenge, to learn something, etc. but to not double click "another"
application sounds really naive.

~~~
onion2k
I think that's one of those "joke" things you read about.

~~~
ian13456
Sorry I'm planning on revamping the entire README once the project gets to a
good level of completion (still missing a lot of features). The motivation
part was just a joke, didn't think people would pay much attention to it :/

~~~
rpmisms
Hey man, don't take the criticism here too hard. You did an amazing job, and
it's one the better WIPs I've seen yet. Have some fun!

